# How to return ebay search to the old sort method



## GreenNeedle (4 May 2009)

Recently Ebay changed it's search facility to use Best Match which brings up the high volume sellers with good reputations ignoring the time the auction ends.  It used to be (as you know) The items ending soonest would show first. This new method seems to be much slower and stalls/crashes quite often on my old machine so Its a double failure for me.  Its slower and doesn't bring up the items in the way I want 

If like me you are frustrated at the way ebay searches don't bring things up the way they used to then I found this way of returning it to Sort:ending Soonest rather than Sort:Best Match.

_Many buyers are COMPLETELY DISGUSTED by the default search method of "Best Match" -- which honestly is an udder disaster because it DOES NOT give the best match! In this guide I am going to walk you through the steps to return your default back to "Time: Ending Soonest".
1) Do a search for anything.
2) When the search results come up click on "Customize Display" next to the "Sort By:" box.
3) When the page loads scroll down to the bottom to where it says "Advance Settings" and under it "Search Sort By:" -- it will have a box where you can choose how you want your searches sorted. Click the arrow on the right of the box and choose "Time: Ending Soonest".
4) Click on "Apply Changes" at bottom._

Hope this is as useful to you guys as it was for me 

AC


----------



## aaronnorth (4 May 2009)

thanks, ebay seem to be making things worse lately  

I dont like paying for items by paypal through the ebay site either.


----------



## zig (4 May 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> thanks, ebay seem to be making things worse lately
> 
> I dont like paying for items by paypal through the ebay site either.




Are there problems paying through paypal on ebay?


----------



## aaronnorth (4 May 2009)

zig said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, i just feel more secure paying through the Paypal website, i dont see why you should have to enter your password on ebay.

Some people have complained about it not working on safari or google chrome (one or the other)

thanks.


----------



## zig (4 May 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> zig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok Thanks Arron, just checking I wasn't totally out of touch. I see your point though.


----------



## GreenNeedle (4 May 2009)

PayPal is part of ebay!!!  Was bought by them in 2002.  I think that would mean that it should be safe.

I know what you mean though.  It used to link to Paypal and then you entered in your paypal details on paypals site.  Now they have integrated the paypal screens into the ebay checkout process.  I would think however that it is the paypal site you are accessing through a 'front' ebay screen to make it look smoother.  I doubt whether ebay servers hold the passwords etc.

AC


----------



## Simon D (4 May 2009)

Well done Andy, 

I didn't even realise that was happening (doh). I new it was different but, as an occasional user, never really thought too much about it. 

You've now got five stars!

Cheers!


----------



## TLH (4 May 2009)

They've been doing this for ages already. We are stuck with the new search engine now though as we can't opt out any longer because the old one has been retired.

I can understand some of the changes but this is one of the bad ones. I don't want stuff pushed on me to buy. I go looking for very specific items when I ebay. I set this method of sorting already the first time I used the new search function. I didn't like it when they first introduced it and I filled in the feedback box saying so. Obviously not enough people moaned for them to change it, or they just ignored everyone and said "We'll do it our way anyway no matter what".


----------



## aaronnorth (5 May 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> PayPal is part of ebay!!!  Was bought by them in 2002.  I think that would mean that it should be safe.
> 
> I know what you mean though.  It used to link to Paypal and then you entered in your paypal details on paypals site.  Now they have integrated the paypal screens into the ebay checkout process.  I would think however that it is the paypal site you are accessing through a 'front' ebay screen to make it look smoother.  I doubt whether ebay servers hold the passwords etc.
> 
> AC



didnt know they were owned by ebay, i didnt use it back then


----------



## vauxhallmark (5 May 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> _Many buyers are COMPLETELY DISGUSTED by the default search method of "Best Match" -- which honestly is an udder disaster because it DOES NOT give the best match!
> 
> AC_


_

I shutter to think what an "udder disaster" means  _


----------

